# wine barrel coffee table



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

finally finished the coffee table. took a while to figure out how i wanted to do the suport/legs.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great idea with the storage! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

man, that's sweet looking! Nicely done.


----------



## Wheathills (Aug 23, 2011)

Great idea, nice work. Roll out the barrel............................


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Exceedingly cool! That must have taken some time.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Exceedingly cool! That must have taken some time.:thumbsup:



thanx all
i put about 22 hrs into it. the hardest part was cutting the barrel flat to mount the top frame. i wish i had a big band saw that would do it in one shot. metal and all. but for now till i find a better way a laser light , jig saw , and a hand planer will have to do.


----------



## ghart33 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahh man, I love it!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok that is very cool


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet!! Really a nice looking table....Well done.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's really cool! How many wine bottles will fit in there?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very clever Jack...you outdid yourself. Very tastefully done. Did you consider running the strip of wood for the hinges full length?












 







.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

This one is very nice indeed. Well done. Did you stain the inside or is that natural staining from the wine?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Very clever Jack...you outdid yourself. Very tastefully done. Did you consider running the strip of wood for the hinges full length?
> 
> 
> .


I agree with Cman. I think if this thing had one flaw if you can call it that, it would be the wood for the hinge. I think it would have looked better full length. 

With that said I will repeat "Very clever Jack...you outdid yourself. Very tastefully done."


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great looking coffee table...very original! :thumbsup:


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## RichardSawBarn (Sep 7, 2011)

*barrel coffee table*

love your inovative imagination.
it is cool.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I like it a lot. Hope you are making a twin with the other half!


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Very clever Jack...you outdid yourself. Very tastefully done. Did you consider running the strip of wood for the hinges full length?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

b00kemdano said:


> That's really cool! How many wine bottles will fit in there?


not sure. a lot i would guess


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

frankp said:


> This one is very nice indeed. Well done. Did you stain the inside or is that natural staining from the wine?


the hole thing has a english walnut stain.the barrel is coated with 4 coats of oil, and the top is a wb poly.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I agree with Cman. I think if this thing had one flaw if you can call it that, it would be the wood for the hinge. I think it would have looked better full length.
> 
> With that said I will repeat "Very clever Jack...you outdid yourself. Very tastefully done."


your right . ( explained in c-mans post). im not liking the hole lid set up. next one is going to have a bigger top and a piano hinge.


----------



## mike palmowski (Jul 19, 2011)

This is great! I love it!!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice Jack !

couple questions: how did you keep the hoops on? I know once you cut them they spring right off the barrel.
Are the hoops stained or painted? 

once again. this and the rest you have done with the barrels/staves is awesome.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

GREAT job! thay will go good with the 80's style barrel furniture.
Lee:icon_smile:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Now THAT is way cool. What are you going to make with the other half?


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

jack warner said:


> the whole thing has a english walnut stain.the barrel is coated with 4 coats of oil, and the top is a wb poly.


-----------------

I really like it. I have bookmarked it and it might make a great present for one of the kids,

Thanks for sharing, it is inspirational.

Pete


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Are the legs made from the other half of the barrel?

Very nice by the way


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

nmacdonald said:


> Are the legs made from the other half of the barrel?
> 
> Very nice by the way


 Hope Jack see this and make some comments. 

The legs look to me that he use a top of another barrel and a couple staves. Just a guess.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

robinsoncraft said:


> How much did it cost to make it?


Old wine barrells are almost impossible to get here unless you live in a wine region and get lucky.

But what I have seen is mass produced, look alikes cut in half and sold in the gardening section of the big box stores. They are used as a garden planter and are not over expensive.

I have walked past them many atime and my wife was going to buy one once for our deck. Never ever thought of converting them into a coffee table.

Next time I see one I will take more interest.

Pete


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oops my wife saw your table as I was looking, now she wants one lol. Fantastic job it looks great. What woods did you use for the top?


----------

